# En Mi PC no funcionan los Accesos Directos.



## MrCarlos (Jul 18, 2014)

Hola.

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme en la solución del problema que tengo con mi LapTop.

Hace un tiempo tuve un Virus en mi PC; la vacuné pero después  de eso, los accesos directos que tengo en el escritorio (Desk) ya no funcionaron.

Perdieron el enlace con el archivo ejecutable que tenían. Inclusive cambiaron la figura del Ícono, ahora son como una pequeña hoja de papel.

He tratado en vano de arreglarlos pero no he tenido éxito.

Alguien sabe como solucionar esto ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2014)

Cuando se vuelve a un estado anterior para restaurar un equipo , si ese estado fué anterior a alguna instalación , simplemente pasa eso.

La única que se es reinstalar esos programas , ojo que se podrian perder documentos guardados en carpetas interiores de dichos programas.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 18, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS Por tu respuesta.

No he hecho ninguna restauración anterior a mi equipo. Ya hace mucho tiempo que no instalo nada en mi PC.

Probablemente pruebe reinstalar un programa no muy importante, si el Icono para ese programa se restablece, procederé a la reinstalación de los demás.
Desde luego haré un respaldo de mis archivos importantes.

saludos


----------



## miguelus (Jul 19, 2014)

Buenos días.

Si no te funcionan los "Accesos directos"  puedes crear unos nuevos

Solo tiene que saber dónde está el ejecutable del programa al que quieres hacer un "Acceso directo"

Pon el cursor del "Ratón" en una zona del Escritorio que esté libre de Iconos.

Pulsa el Botón Derecho.

Aparecerá un menú desplegable.

Pon el cursor sobre la Opción "Nuevo"

Aparecerá otro Menú desplegable.

Pon el Cursor sobre la Opción "Acceso Directo y Pulsa el Botón Izquierdo.

Aparecerá una Ventana con un Cuadro de diálogo.

Escribe la Ruta completa en dónde está el ejecutable del que quieres hacer un "Acceso directo"

p.e  _"C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe"_ no te olvides de las Comillas.

Con esto habremos creado un Acceso directo para Win.Rar

Otra forma de hacerlo...

Ves al directorio dónde tengas el ejecutable.

Pon el cursor del "Ratón" sobre el ejecutable.

Pulsa el Botón Derecho.

Aparecerá un menú desplegable.

Haz "Clip" sobre la opción "Crear acceso directo"

El Acceso directo será creado en ese mismo Directorio, solo tienes que llevarlo al Escritorio.

Básicamente esto funciona, tanto en Windows XP como en Windos 8.1

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2014)

Gracias miguelus por tu respuesta.

Las dos opciones que me das estoy cansado de hacerlas. De un modo o de otro he hecho esos accesos directos.
Anteriormente e mi problema funcionaban bien, los que ya estaban en el escritorio como los que hacia.

Pero ahora ya no funcionan aunque los vuelva a hacer.

Pienso que hay un DLL que perdí cuando el Virus. Y creo que con ese DLL se enlazaban los accesos directos a un programa ejecutable. Las extensiones de los accesos director es LNK. 

Por cierto mi sistema operativo es Windos Vista Home Basic.

Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Jul 19, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Gracias miguelus por tu respuesta.
> 
> Las dos opciones que me das estoy cansado de hacerlas. De un modo o de otro he hecho esos accesos directos.
> Anteriormente e mi problema funcionaban bien, los que ya estaban en el escritorio como los que hacia.
> ...





Buenos días de nuevo.

Puedes utilizar la herramienta de Windows que restaura todos los archivos del sistema...

sfc /scannow 

 "Entre sfc y / hay un espacio"

Esto lo tienes que ejecutar desde el "Símbolo del sistema" en modo CMD

Lo que hace este comando es reparar cualquier archivo que haya cambiado, mira en Internet

este comando y entenderás mejor lo que hace, es una poderosa herramienta de reparación.

Dependiendo del equipo puede tardar varias horas en solucionar el problema.

Es posible que te pida el CD de instalación, en Windows 8.1 no es necesario.

Suerte 

Sal U2


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2014)

Gracias miguelus por tu nueva respuesta.

Voy a intentar con lo que me recomiendas: *sfc /scannow.*
Pero será mañana pues por acá son las 2:56 AM.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola a todos

Realmente les agradezco las sugerencias que me dieron para solucionar el problema que tenia con los accesos directos en mi PC.

Estuve tratando de conectarme con Microsoft pero siempre me aparecía una pantalla diciendo que esperara a que hubiera un técnico disponible para que me ayudara.  Después de un largo rato me decía que no había, que lo intentara después de un tiempo.

Vi varios videos y casi todos sugieren que edite el registro de Windows con REGEDT32.EXE de la siguiente manera:

Ejecutando ese programa llega aquí:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Lo abro hasta llegar a la carpeta(Fólder) .lnk
> SoftWare -> Microsoft -> Windows -> CurrentVersion -> Explorer -> FileExts -> .lnk 
Llegando hasta acá, habría que eliminar el registro “UserChoice”  Si es que existe dentro de la carpeta(Fólder) .lnk
Lo eliminé pero no funcionaron los accesos directos. 
Ahí mismo hice otras cosas que recomiendan en los videos pero nada, todo siguió igual.
Al terminar de modificar el registro de Windows hay que reiniciar la PC.

Gogleando encontré varios SoftWares; pero no me corrigieron mi problema. 
Los que si me sirvieron fueron los que les adjunto el enlace de donde los bajé.

SUPPERAntiSpywarw. Este encontró 192 problemas con virus y los eliminó.
http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html

Tweaking.com-RepairlnkFileAssociation.exe,  *el cual corrigió todos los accesos directos en mi LapTop*.
http://www.exedb.com/proceso/tweaking-com-repairlnkfileassociation-exe.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

MrCarlos dijo:


> SUPPERAntiSpywarw. Este encontró *192 problemas* con virus y los eliminó.
> http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html
> 
> Tweaking.com-RepairlnkFileAssociation.exe, *el cual corrigió todos los accesos directos en mi LapTop*.
> http://www.exedb.com/proceso/tweaking-com-repairlnkfileassociation-exe.html


 
 Eso es mucho demasiado bicho , yo instale el Bit Defender de Mocosoft que es gratuito y anda bastante bien sin enlentecer la máquina.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 2, 2014)

Gracias DOSMETROS.

El *SUPPERAntiSpywarw.* Que instalé en mi PC es la versión Trial, Caduca en 30 Días.
Cuando  caduque probaré la que me recomiendas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Alkotan (Ago 2, 2014)

Hola a tod@s.

Desde hace unos días, mi PC andaba a "trompicones", unas veces no entraba en Internet y cuando lo hacía,siempre  entraba un una página llamada "Deal Keeper", no había forma de evitarlo, la mayoría de los accesos directos no funcionaban 

Busqué por Internet información del comando  *sfc /scannow*

Pase la utilidad sfc /scannow, y ahora mi PC está funcionando de PM 

Tengo que aclara que, desde hace varios años estoy utilizando el Anti Virus Kaspersky, cuál me ha  ido siempre de maravilla, y el mismo no detectaba nada anormal 

Buenas noches


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2014)

No existe el antivirus infalible. Cuando el PC hace cosas que tu no le has dicho...sospecha.


----------

